# Switched from DTV



## quikone (Sep 16, 2007)

I switched from DTV to DishNetwork. The last time I had Dish was back in 2006. When I was using DTV I could force a beta software download. Is this possible with Dish? Also, with DTV I had Beta Media Sharing? Is Media Sharing available with Dish? I now have a Vip722k DVR. I formerly had a DTV HR20 700.

Thanks in advance,

Ron


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH doesn't allow the forcing of software like the CE windows. DISH pushes software to their beta receivers as needed and then when new software becomes a national release they push it to customer's receivers in batches.

DISH doesn't have MRV ... the 922 has Sling built in and there will be a Sling attachment available for the 722 and other receivers. If you have more than one DVR a portable USB drive can be shared between DVRs (on the same account).


----------



## quikone (Sep 16, 2007)

How does one become a beta tester for Dish? Does anyone know how soon the 722 will have Sling available? Is it available in beta for the 722 now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quikone said:


> How does one become a beta tester for Dish? Does anyone know how soon the 722 will have Sling available? Is it available in beta for the 722 now?


I believe most beta testers are employees working at the engineering center.

I don't know the date for the Sling adapter or who is testing it. DISH calls it "TV Everywhere™ Adapter - The World's Smallest Slingbox" -
A mention is available on the DISH website ...
http://www.dishnetwork.com/tveverywhere/default.aspx
A press release is available on the SlingBox website ...
http://www.slingmedia.com/get/io_1262729759251.html


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

We are all ßeta testers, everytime Dish sends out a new firmware release.


----------



## quikone (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, this is a bit frustrating... What is everyone else that has Dish doing for media sharing? I know that some are using game consoles, is that the best option?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

quikone said:


> Okay, this is a bit frustrating... What is everyone else that has Dish doing for media sharing? I know that some are using game consoles, is that the best option?


What exactly do you mean by "media sharing?"


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

phrelin said:


> What exactly do you mean by "media sharing?"


The DirecTV HD DVR's and H21/23/24 HD receivers have a feature called MediaShare. It allows the STB to view JPEG's, listen to MP3's and view some video file formats from a PC. When you load PlayOn software on a PC you can then also have access to a number of internet video sites like Hulu, NetFlix, CBS, and ESPN to name a few.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There is no way to connect a Dish box to a PC for file sharing.

So we do have to use other equipment in our "home theater." My Wii apparently will connect to Netflix though I haven't tried it, my Panasonic Blu-Ray player streams Amazon video and others, and the computer connected to my A/V receiver can stream from web sites, play music, pictures, etc. My A/V receiver does play music from computers on our network.

But Dish might have more to offer "soon.":sure:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I use a Mac running Boxee upstairs and a 360 downstairs. Why the heck am I gonna tie up my sat box to do what I could before I got Dish?


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> I use a Mac running Boxee upstairs and a 360 downstairs. Why the heck am I gonna tie up my sat box to do what I could before I got Dish?


different hw, but what he said.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> There is no way to connect a Dish box to a PC for file sharing.
> 
> So we do have to use other equipment in our "home theater." My Wii apparently will connect to Netflix though I haven't tried it, my Panasonic Blu-Ray player streams Amazon video and others, and the computer connected to my A/V receiver can stream from web sites, play music, pictures, etc. My A/V receiver does play music from computers on our network.
> 
> But Dish might have more to offer "soon.":sure:


The 922 has the capability. Well, partially. It sees the folders in Windows Media Player when WMP has been set to share. Currently you can view images and play audio that is in your WMP library. Video streaming will be "soon".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> The 922 has the capability. Well, partially. It sees the folders in Windows Media Player when WMP has been set to share. Currently you can view images and play audio that is in your WMP library. Video streaming will be "soon".


Yes, I'm waiting for a couple of "soons" on the 922, WMP video streaming being one and full EHD use the other.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

quikone said:


> How does one become a beta tester for Dish? Does anyone know how soon the 722 will have Sling available? Is it available in beta for the 722 now?


I'm actually a beta tester for Sling on the 722. I have no idea why I was selected. I received an e-mail from Dish one day saying that they would come to my home and install sling at no cost to me and all I would need to do would be to complete a survey. I've had the slingbox on my Dish for about 8 months now. Mostly, I find it pretty useless. Its not like I have any desire to watch TV while I am in front of a computer.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

E91 said:


> I'm actually a beta tester for Sling on the 722. I have no idea why I was selected. I received an e-mail from Dish one day saying that they would come to my home and install sling at no cost to me and all I would need to do would be to complete a survey. I've had the slingbox on my Dish for about 8 months now. Mostly, I find it pretty useless. Its not like I have any desire to watch TV while I am in front of a computer.


No multitasking capability?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

E91 said:


> I'm actually a beta tester for Sling on the 722. I have no idea why I was selected. I received an e-mail from Dish one day saying that they would come to my home and install sling at no cost to me and all I would need to do would be to complete a survey. I've had the slingbox on my Dish for about 8 months now. Mostly, I find it pretty useless. Its not like I have any desire to watch TV while I am in front of a computer.


Too bad they didn't make me a beta tester. I already have a Slingbox PRO HD on my 722 that I could have moved to my 612 and run comparisons.

And we've eliminated all the extra TV's around the house, using only computers for viewing outdoors and in rooms other than our "home theater."

And, I do watch stuff on my office computer while multitasking, such as the World Cup matches, the news, etc.

I don't really understand how they pick their beta testers. They should be picking (a) people with tech knowledge who will give it an intensive testing and (b) families with kids who are likely to screw it up all the time watching TV2 thus requiring Echostar/Sling engineers to figure out what average customers will do with these things.

I assume it displaces TV2 somehow.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Too bad they didn't make me a beta tester. I already have a Slingbox PRO HD on my 722 that I could have moved to my 612 and run comparisons.
> 
> And we've eliminated all the extra TV's around the house, using only computers for viewing outdoors and in rooms other than our "home theater."
> 
> ...


It doesn't displace TV2. The ran one Coax line into the Slingbox, and then a line out of the Slingbox to TV2. I still have TV2, although I'm a single person so I keep it in "single" mode.

I really have no idea how they chose me. What I find particularly odd is that they've made not attempt whatsoever to followup and see if I like the service, or if it working out for me.

Personally, I viewed the entire episode as typical of Dish. Dish just always seems to be making that little effort to do something nice. I really find them a pleasure to deal with - although I know others may not agree.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> The DirecTV HD DVR's and H21/23/24 HD receivers have a feature called MediaShare. It allows the STB to view JPEG's, listen to MP3's and view some video file formats from a PC. When you load PlayOn software on a PC you can then also have access to a number of internet video sites like Hulu, NetFlix, CBS, and ESPN to name a few.


I do not want my DVR to do anything but DVR well.

I have a Western Digital Live Plus media player that does the Netflix for me. It plays most file formats. I have two USB Drives hooked up to it along with a NAS. I can access it from the computer and play from the computer as well as move file to its hard drives.

To me it is a logical thing to have a low power usage device to play things and be able to leave the computer off to save on the electric bill.

I have more things to watch then time to watch them. The Netflix is nice. Last night I watched a episode of the X-Files from season one that I hadn't watched before and then an episode of Dead like Me and of course Season one episode one out of the nine seasons in my streaming list of Red Dwarf. I forgot to look and see if Allo' Allo' is available, dang it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> I do not want my DVR to do anything but DVR well.
> 
> I have a Western Digital Live Plus media player that does the Netflix for me. It plays most file formats. I have two USB Drives hooked up to it along with a NAS. I can access it from the computer and play from the computer as well as move file to its hard drives.
> 
> ...


I wonder how long it would take to make up the cost of the WD Live Plus media player and the harddrives plus the extra electic costs of that media player vs. just leaving your computer on when you want to use the MediaShare/Playon functions? The DirecTV HD STB is always powered on so it doesn't make any difference electircal cost savings in this equation.

Just saying, it looks like you've spend a bunch of money on that hardware and not sure how long the CBA of doing that vs. the computers electrical usage.


----------



## quikone (Sep 16, 2007)

Does the sling box give you the capability to stream media from a computer or the web?


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope. The slingbox lets you access you Dish DVR from any computer. Doesn't add new features to your TV though. If you are not somebody who travels or wants access from work, it is fairly useless.

I have a three story town house, and my home office is in the basement. I use Sling mostly when there is something on the DVR (which is the upstairs room) that I want to watch. Sometimes when I am at work, I'll use it if there is a story on CNN I want to follow, or if I forgot to set something up.

Its a nice feature, but hardly a big deal.


----------

